# Ranger verification ?



## Chris16 (Mar 1, 2014)

My moms coworker's husband is said to be a former Ranger, who said to have worked closely with 1st SFOD-D. He said he was stationed at Ft.Bragg which doesn't make sense to me because there is no Ranger Battalion at Ft.Bragg. My mom is planning to have them over, so my brother and I can talk to him. I've asked my mom to find out the time frame of when he served, but no success has come from that. 

Would I be able to have his claims verified if I only have his name, or do I need to keep digging for more information ? 

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 1, 2014)

We have a lot of Rangers around here so if you got a name and a timeframe you could probably get an answer.


----------



## HAMMER11 (Mar 1, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> We have a lot of Rangers around here so if you got a name and a timeframe you could probably get an answer.


Would need Name, RC #, and last Ranger unit he served with.


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 1, 2014)

Chris, soldiers that complete Ranger School are also given the title of "Army Ranger" without having served in Battalion, you would first need to make that distinction.  Also, is this individual profiting from this claim?  What exactly is your motivation for checking this guy out (no homo)?


----------



## Chris16 (Mar 2, 2014)

Worldweaver said:


> Chris, soldiers that complete Ranger School are also given the title of "Army Ranger" without having served in Battalion, you would first need to make that distinction.  Also, is this individual profiting from this claim?  What exactly is your motivation for checking this guy out (no homo)?


He claims to be a Ranger as in, serving in Ranger Battalion. My motivation for checking him out is because my mom plans to invite him over to talk to my brother and I about the military (my brother has an option 40 contract and is shipping off soon). Also, his claims didn't click to me, since he claimed to be in the 75th Ranger Regiment but stationed at Ft. Bragg.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 2, 2014)

So. I may be out of line bro and I am not a Ranger but if when the brothers (Rangers) on here verify this cat is not a Batt Boy, what are you gonna tell your mom? If you call the dude out, will your mom be pissed and kick your ass? You don't want your mom hating you (I know dude may be a poser, remains to be seen) but if she understands, your golden but if not...You feel me bro? Just saying bro.....

F.M.


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 2, 2014)

Chris16 said:


> He claims to be a Ranger as in, serving in Ranger Battalion.  At Ft. Bragg.



So there's your answer.  Are you going to listen to a guy that doesn't have the SA to do a simple google search of where Battalions are located?  My advice would be to follow whatever advice you receive from this site, and a few other choice ones.  There are some very good dudes that will offer you, and your brother, invaluable insight without asking for credit card info.   You are going to need the skill of bullshit sifting, it will serve you well in future endeavors.


----------



## Chris16 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yupp he was full of it. He claimed he was attached to the 82nd(never claimed he was with the 75th) and on a "deployment group" combined with Special Forces, Rangers, and Delta at Ft.Bragg from 1983-1989, he also claimed his MOS was an air defense specialist (talked about jumping with the Stinger). Also he claimed he went to Ranger School in 1984 but couldn't remember his class number when I asked him. He claimed he did 6 domestic jumps, and 37 combat jumps, and made the rank of Sergeant in two years but got out as the same rank (4 years later). To top it off he is a pastor at a church in my town.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 9, 2014)

What part of WA?
Reed


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 9, 2014)

He must have meant combat equipment.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 9, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> He must have meant combat equipment.



Doubt it, as he referred to the other six as "domestic jumps"


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 9, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Doubt it, as he referred to the other six as "domestic jumps"



Well he has more than everyone else ever then.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 9, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Well he has more than everyone else ever then.



"I have been on every combat jump. Ever. To include the glider landings in WW2"


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 9, 2014)

37 "combat equipment" jumps?  Yeah, totally plausible.  Quite common, actually.  In fact, I might even have that many.

37 "combat jumps?" No freakin' way.  Either he forgot a (very important) word in there or he's a complete and utter fraud.


----------



## Chris16 (Mar 9, 2014)

reed11b said:


> What part of WA?
> Reed


Eastern Washington, if you want I can PM you the exact location.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chris16 said:


> He claims to be a Ranger as in, serving in Ranger Battalion. My motivation for checking him out is because my mom plans to invite him over to talk to my brother and I about the military (my brother has an option 40 contract and is shipping off soon). Also, his claims didn't click to me, since he claimed to be in the 75th Ranger Regiment but stationed at Ft. Bragg.



He could have been in Batt, and if he served later in Delta, he would have been at Bragg.  If he claims he was stationed "at the Ranger Battalion at Fort Bragg," I don't think such a unit exists.

Also, as far as his jumps go, "combat equipment" versus "combat jumps" is an important distinction to make.  I'd say don't confront him directly, give him enough rope and see what he does with it.  See what he says to something along the lines of, "My mom tells me you got 37 combat jumps with the Ranger Battalion at Fort Bragg!  Wow, that's pretty awesome!"  If he has any integrity at all, he'll correct that MOST swiftly.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 9, 2014)

Chris16 said:


> Eastern Washington, if you want I can PM you the exact location.


Unless it's Spokane, I have no reach into Eastern Washington; AKA Western Idaho.
Reed


----------



## Chris16 (Mar 9, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> He could have been in Batt, and if he served later in Delta, he would have been at Bragg.  If he claims he was stationed "at the Ranger Battalion at Fort Bragg," I don't think such a unit exists.
> 
> Also, as far as his jumps go, "combat equipment" versus "combat jumps" is an important distinction to make.  I'd say don't confront him directly, give him enough rope and see what he does with it.  See what he says to something along the lines of, "My mom tells me you got 37 combat jumps with the Ranger Battalion at Fort Bragg!  Wow, that's pretty awesome!"  If he has any integrity at all, he'll correct that MOST swiftly.


He claims he was stationed at Ft.Bragg, attached to the 82nd on a "deployment group" with SF,Rangers, and Delta. I specifically asked him if he was in the 75th Ranger Regiment and he said "no"(in the original post I thought he was with the 75th but that was misinterpreted information from my parents). See, my parents aren't really familiar with the military, so that is why my mom had him over yesterday to talk to me and my brother about the military, over dinner. It didn't take long to figure out he was lying, especially when I asked him his Ranger Class number and he couldn't remember, he said "that was like 20 years ago, I don't remember." Not to mention he talked about earning his beret and cord after graduating from Ranger School. I didn't want to call him out right there because he was with his wife and daughter and I knew they were completely oblivious to the lies he was telling.


----------



## Brill (Mar 9, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Doubt it, as he referred to the other six as "domestic jumps"



Wonder if he was wearing kit while doing double-unders and THAT is what he meant?  Domestic surely means just wearing PTs while crossfitin'.


----------

